# help with a route



## beakerdoo (Jun 23, 2013)

hi guys 
im new on here and new to motor homes.we have had a caravan for 2 years but never really went far.i have just bought a new motorhome and are going to take it to italy this place...Campsite Rosselba le palme
in , tuscany , italy
my question is this. is it better to go by ferry to Belgium then down to italy or to go by the channel tunnel and then through france? anybody done this route before?
any advice would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess it all depends on where you live really, I use DFDS to Dunkerque good prices and good access


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Unless I'm looking at the wrong campsite, this is located on an island off the Italian mainland . . . Have you Sussed out out a ferry over ?
As for the route, I'd suggest Dover/Calais-head over to the East of France & down through Mont Blanc tunnel into Italy's Aosta valley,
from experience, Italian road conditions leave a lot to be desired ..... potholes galore (even the main free & pay toll roads)-if you got false teeth keep your mouth shut :lol: and make sure your springs & shocks are in good condition ... . As part from that Italy is a wonderful country


----------



## beakerdoo (Jun 23, 2013)

yes took a closer look and i too found it was an island.we are changing the site now but will take a look at your route.i was thinking that kind of route myself.so big thanks for the info..


----------

